# supercharged sr20 engines



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

ive searched, dont flame me please. i cant find anything on this forum or sr20forum about supercharging this motor. anyone with any information or links leading to supercharged sr20 motors, i would greatly appreciate, i just want supercharged information only please, not turbo, and i dont want to have peoplem list the pros and cons of each, just information on superchagers becuase of the searches i ran, i have seen allllllll the pros and cons, so now im just looking for information on supercharged sr20 motors. thank you very much for time and feedback.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

goodluck.. no one has ever wasted there money or time supercharging the sr20.. plain and simple.. and no, there is/are No kits for the sr20.. and hopefully there never will be.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Uh-oh! You asked a very forbidden question. May the Lord have mercy on your soul...


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

meh, im just trying to find out things that i can. tons about turbos and ve engines, but nothing about supercharged engines. i tried to write as much as i could so this wouldnt turn into a flame thread, just information in a nice and mannerly way...trying.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

to answer your question, there are no supercharger kits for SR20's and it would be costly to fabricate something yourself, if you have the knowledge to do so. I dont think its such a good idea...


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

im not trying to make one from stratch, trying to see who has done that or who knows anything about a sr20 supercharged engine with links to it.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

My buddy asked this question before. He came to the same conclusion as everyone else did, i.e. its not worth it.


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=37745


And oh, moving...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

viprdude said:


> im not trying to make one from stratch, trying to see who has done that or who knows anything about a sr20 supercharged engine with links to it.


As stated by the previous flamers, it is just too easy to turbo the SR20 for a fraction of what a custom SC would cost. Not to mention the greater power potential and other benefits of a turbo.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

if you WERE to supercharge the SR, i'd probably start out with the Vortech kit for the civic SI and make adaptors to mount it up. But that kit with the intercooler lists for roughly $4800 and only boost 6psi max. For that much money, you could build a 400whp turbo setup. Something to consider. Oh, a t25 will hit that same 6psi by 2.5k rpm while the blower won't get to it until redline.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

AND... (to throw in my .02)... to turn up the boost on a turbo is A LOT easier than a supercharger.


----------



## BUCKY (Jan 7, 2009)

viprdude said:


> ive searched, dont flame me please. i cant find anything on this forum or sr20forum about supercharging this motor. anyone with any information or links leading to supercharged sr20 motors, i would greatly appreciate, i just want supercharged information only please, not turbo, and i dont want to have peoplem list the pros and cons of each, just information on superchagers becuase of the searches i ran, i have seen allllllll the pros and cons, so now im just looking for information on supercharged sr20 motors. thank you very much for time and feedback.


*
I've looked into the same thing. the closet thing i found was the twin-charge kit for the SR20 from Power Enterprise and from BEE-R*


----------



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

heres a for sale thread for a s/c "kit".. it needs to get tuned from what i read.
G20.net - Forums

and here is the thread of the build
http://www.sr20forum.com/turbo/136304-project-sentra-sr20des-yes-thats-right-supercharged.html


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why would you supercharge it instead of turbo? just to be different? there are no benefits over turbo on the sr20.........aside from the fact that there are essentially OEM turbo kits for the SR20 that you can bolt right on. 

using a blower just to be different would be a total and complete waste of money, really. Less power, more complications, custom work, and trouble.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

Anyone bother to check the date on this thread? Hahahaha, I was so young and stupid back then.


----------

